
Former National Security Whistleblowers Award Sam Adams Prize to Snowden - jessaustin
http://www.whistleblower.org/blog/44-2013/3012-former-national-security-whistleblowers-meet-in-moscow-and-award-sam-adams-prize-to-snowden
======
jessaustin
_“It’s clear that people of conscience within the intelligence community —
people who are clearly in-the-know — condone Mr. Snowden’s actions,” stated
Beatrice Edwards, GAP Executive Director. “This one fact speaks volumes and we
expect to know more in the coming days.”_

